#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Σύνδεση πέτρινης τοιχοποιίας και τοίχου οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος

## SMBD

---

----------


## Xάρης

...ή στην χειρότερη να τα βλητρώσεις εκ των υστέρων.
Ή σύνδεση με μεταλλικούς συνδέσμους.
Αλλά τα καλύτερα τα είπατε.

----------


## Xάρης

Και εγώ νομίζω ότι συνδετήρες δύσκολα θα μπουν.
Απλώς θα έκανα στη θέση σου τους συνδέσμους μορφής U.

----------


## Dimitris-Xios

Δεν φαίνεται το αρχικό μήνυμα...

Επειδή έχει διαγραφεί!
Ο Γενικός Διαχειριστής του eMichanikos.gr

----------


## Xάρης

Πώς θες να τη συνδέσεις;
Εκ των υστέρων ή κατά την κατασκευή;

----------


## tasos

δυστυχως δεν φαινονται τα αρχικα μηνυματα, υπαρχει καποια κατασκευαστικη λεπτομερεια για το πως γινεται η επενδυση πετρας σε υφισταμενο κτιριο στα στοιχεια Ο.Σ και στις τοιχοποιιες?

----------


## seismic

Βιδώνεις το σπείρωμα στο ΟΣ ή στην τοιχοποιία και η άλλη μισή βίδα που εξέχει καλύπτεται μέσα στην λάσπη της τοιχοποιίας της πέτρας. Αυτά  για υφιστάμενη κατασκευή στην οποία κάνεις επένδυση πέτρας

----------


## tasos

Δεν καταλαβα πως θα γινει η στηριξη μονο με βιδες. Αναφερομαι σε επενδυση με φυσικη πετρα παχους 13-15 εκ σε κτιριο με φερον οργανισμο απο οπλισμενο σκυροδεμα οπου οι εξωτερικοι τοιχοι ειναι περασια με την εξω παρεια των κατακορυφων στοιχειων και υπαρχει εξωτερικη θερμομονωση. Σε νεα κατασκευη η διαφορα θα ηταν οτι την επενδυση θα την θεμελιωνα στο πελμα της πεδιλοδοκου στην θεμελιωση και απο εκει θα ξεκιναγα το χτισιμο καθυψος ενω στα πρεκια των ανοιγματων θα εβαζα ενα ξυλινο σεναζ παχους οσο και η επενδυση προκειμενου να πατησει επανω η πετρα και να συνεχιστει το χτισιμο καθυψος. Στο υπολοιπο ομως μερος του κελυφους πως γινεται η συνδεση και με ποιο τροπο δενει η πετρα με τα κατακορυφα στοιχεια και ειδικα με την εξωτερικη θερμομονωση. Αν μπορουσε να γινει μια περιγραφη με μια λεπτομερεια τοσο για νεα κατασκευη οσο και για υφισταμενη.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν είχες αναφέρει από την αρχή ότι υπάρχει εξωτερική θερμομόνωση.
Δες ΕΔΩ και ακόμα καλύτερα ΕΔΩ, για προϊόντα που μπορούν να δώσουν λύσεις. 
Επικοινώνησε με τα τεχνικά τμήματα των εταιριών αυτών.

----------

